# Asus Crosshair 6 Hero - AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7 Bios verfügbar



## Edelhamster (29. März 2022)

Asus hat ein Beta-Bios mit der Version 8503 für das Crosshair 6 Hero zum Download bereitgestellt, welches die AMD Agesa 1.2.0.6b bietet.
Damit sollte dann Ryzen 5000 auf dem alten X370-Brett von 2017 laufen. 
Ich zieh es später mal auf mein Board drauf und guck, ob sich sonst noch was getan hat.
SAM Support wäre bspw. ganz nett.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








						Mainboard ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ASUS
					

ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO AMD X370 ATX-Gaming-Mainboard ✓ Aura Sync RGB LEDs ✓ Front-Panel-USB 3.1 und vielen weiteren Features ► Jetzt mehr erfahren!



					rog.asus.com


----------



## Edelhamster (29. März 2022)

And here we go - SAM enabled on X370




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
RAM läuft stabil auf 3200/CL14, wie eh und je, auch mit 4 x 8GB Riegeln, da hab ich aber auch noch nichts weiter probiert.
Ansonsten die CPU ausm Stand up to 4400MHz, nett 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit 2: alles auf Windoof 11


----------



## MircoSfot (29. März 2022)

Wie sieht es mit PCIe 4.0 aus?


----------



## Edelhamster (30. März 2022)

PCIe 4 wird mit diesem Bios nicht unterstützt.

War lange und bis ich vor paar Wochen auf Win 11 gewechselt bin mit einem Bios von 2019 unterwegs, um eben PCIe 4 zu haben, vermisse es aber aktuell überhaupt nicht.
Also ich merke jetzt keinen Unterschied und die allgemeine Systemstabilität oder auch Performance durch bessere Kernansprache CPU-seitig, oder jetzt eben auch SAM sind für mich dann entscheidender.
Aber natürlich,jetzt noch PCIe 4 wäre das i-Tüpfelchen.

Was mich wundert, dass mit PCIe 4 immer nur um 23,8 GB/s erreicht wurden,  gemessen mit dem 3dMark FeatureTest. Das war für mich ein Stück zu weit von den theoretischen 32GB/s entfernt - ist das ein mögliches Indiz für Probleme bei der Signalqualität?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. März 2022)

SAM aktiviert -> Keine Platte wird mehr erkannt, booten unmöglich. Flash auf ältere BIOS Versionen funktioniert auch nicht mehr. Genial


----------



## Edelhamster (30. März 2022)

Hmm, ich hatte den einmal hochfahren lassen bevor ich SAM aktiviert habe, ansonsten hab ich bei aktiviertem fPBO-enhancer nen Bluescreen gehabt, also wieder deaktiviert und dann lief absolut stabil und hat mit SAM auch direkt über 1000 Punkte mehr im TimeSpy GPU-Score ausgespuckt.

Hatte mein Board ansonsten in der Vergangenheit auch einmal vollständig zerschossen, so als wäre gar kein Bios mehr drauf, mit der Flash Prozedur über den richtigen USB-Port an der Rückseite und die Bios-Taste habe ich es dann aber wieder zurück ins Leben geholt.
Da muss man nur genau nach Anleitung vorgehen, stick vorbereiten,richtigen USB-Port identifizieren, Taste gedrückt halten bis es anfängt zu blinken und der flash-vorgang kann dann auch gut 15min brauchen - sollte aber gehen, wenn sich bei dir gar nichts mehr tut.

Edit: bios-renamer natürlich benutzen auf C6H.CAP


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. März 2022)

Naja abgesehen von SAM funktionierts jetzt, auch wenns mal wieder ganz schön Nerven gekostet hat. Ärgerlich, denn das war eigentlich der Hauptgrund fürs Update. Irgendwie hab ich kein Glück mit BIOS Updates für das Board


----------



## MircoSfot (1. April 2022)

Ich warte dann mal das FINALE ab. Gibt´s schon negative Effekte wie Instabilität oder ähnliches?


----------



## Edelhamster (1. April 2022)

@MircoSfot 
Nein, es läuft absolut stabil.
Hab die Woche schon gut paar Stündchen gerendert und gezockt und nicht einen Hänger oder Freeze gehabt.
CPU läuft bei mir @stock und taktet ausm Stand echt schön hoch , RAM läuft mit vier Modulen vollbestückt bei 3200/CL14 und der IF mit 1600.
Für Lüftersteuerung nutze ich seit 2-3 Jahren ARGUS Monitor, ein wunderbares Tool und da ist auch alles Tip Top.
Gebootet wird von einer per PCI angebundenen NVME-SSD, BS ist Windows 11.
Treiber sind sonst alle aktuell und SAM macht auch keine Zicken, ganz im Gegenteil!

Hätte jetzt von meiner Seite keinen Ansatz von einem Flash mit dem Beta-Bios abzuraten.


----------



## MircoSfot (20. April 2022)

Es sind nun drei Wochen rum, noch alles i.O.? Keinerlei Probleme?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. April 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, dass mit PCIe 4 immer nur um 23,8 GB/s erreicht wurden,  gemessen mit dem 3dMark FeatureTest. Das war für mich ein Stück zu weit von den theoretischen 32GB/s entfernt - ist das ein mögliches Indiz für Probleme bei der Signalqualität?


32 GByte/s kriegt man in der Praxis nie, da funkt unter anderem ein Overhead dazwischen. Das Beste, was ich bisher gesehen habe, sind 27-28 GByte mit einem übertakteten PEG (je nach Test). AMD-Karten erreichen einen leicht höheren Durchsatz. Paar Zahlen hier: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefo...-vs-6500-XT-RTX-2060-1387678/galerie/3587436/

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gixxerfreak (4. Mai 2022)

SAM ist der Resize BAR Support, richtig?


----------



## DARPA (5. Mai 2022)

Gixxerfreak schrieb:


> SAM ist der Resize BAR Support, richtig?


jap


----------



## jotun85 (5. Mai 2022)

Systemstabilität ist für mich momentan das absolut Wichtigste. Von daher   war ich bezüglich des Beta-Updates bisher zurückhaltend.   Erwäge sogar   unter diesem Gesichtspunkt nur auf einen   Ryzen 3600 aufzurüsten.
SAM   ist allerdings ein starkes Argument.   Und wenn  ich es richtig verstanden habe,  ist dieses BETA-BIOS nur vorläufig  und ASUS  werkelt weiterhin an einer finalen Version.   Dann sollte ich den 5600X wohl doch ernsthaft in Betracht ziehen.  Die Erfahrungen bisher scheinen sehr gut zu sein.
Eine Frage noch zu deinen RAM-Settings: Kannst du mir eventuell einen Tipp geben, ob  meine Patriot Viper  2x  8GB  3200 CL 16 diese Timings auch hergeben sollten? Bisher hatte ich  außerhalb der Spezifikationen kein Glück.


----------



## jotun85 (6. Mai 2022)

OK, habe das neue BIOS jetzt auch aufgespielt. Ging schnell und problemlos. Soweit alles stabil. Nur die Aktivierung von SAM hat auf meinem System im 3dMark wirklich überhaupt keinen Unterschied gemacht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Mai 2022)

Mit welcher Grafikkarte?

MfG
Raff


----------



## jotun85 (11. Mai 2022)

@Raff: RTX 3070.
Habe heute einen Ryzen 5600X eingebaut. Ging schnell und unkompliziert. Der einzige Schritt, auf den man eventuell aufpassen muss, ist der BitLocker. Diesen hatte ich allerdings unter Win 11 nicht aktiviert. Und das BIOS wurde automatisch wieder auf Default gesetzt. Also am besten vorher die Einstellungen merken.

Nun läuft alles  erstaunlich rund für so ein altes Mainboard. 8000 Punkte im CPU Score beim 3d Mark mit konservativen Settings. 40 Grad idle, 50 Grad unter geringer Last, um die 70 im Stresstest. Der alte Jonsbo CR-601 macht also auch immer noch eine gute Figur.
Vor allem bei den Min-Frames liegen tatsächlich Welten zum 2600. Das war definitiv gut angelegtes Geld. Jetzt 100 Euro Differenz auf den Tisch gelegt und der Wertverlust bis zum nächsten Upgrade dürfte sich in Grenzen halten.

Danke AMD und ASUS, dieses BIOS-Update war endlich mal top!!


----------



## Edelhamster (20. August 2022)

Nabend zusammen,
hab heute gesehen, dass endlich das neue 8601 Bios für das C6H draußen ist.
Vom auf AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.6b basierendem Beta-Bios 8503 ist gar keine finale Version mehr releast worden.
Mit dem 8601 stable kommt jetzt direkt der Wechsel auf AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7.

Musste nach dem Bios-Update einmal nen Kaltstart durchführen, seitdem läuft der Rechner unauffällig zuverlässig.
Habe den Eindruck, dass das System im CPU-Limit jetzt deutlich ruhiger/harmonischer läuft (subjektiver Eindruck nach dem Testen von BF 2042 und Spiderman Remastered).
War womöglich mehr von dieser Mikroruckel-Thematik betroffen als bislang gedacht, die ja offiziell mit der AGESA 1.2.0.7 angegangen worden sein soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







						Mainboard ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ASUS
					

ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO AMD X370 ATX-Gaming-Mainboard ✓ Aura Sync RGB LEDs ✓ Front-Panel-USB 3.1 und vielen weiteren Features ► Jetzt mehr erfahren!



					rog.asus.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pietcux (24. August 2022)

Auf meinem C6H werkelt ein 2700x kann der auch SAM nutzen?


----------



## Edelhamster (24. August 2022)

Offiziell von SAM unterstützt werden:
- Ryzen 5000 und Ryzen 3000 Prozessoren (außer Ryzen 5 3400G und Ryzen 3 3200G)
- X300, X400 und X500 Chipsätze
- sowie RX 6000 GPU´s

Dein 2700´er fällt somit leider raus. In Verbindung mit einer 2060 aber ja sowieso wenn deine Signatur stimmt.


----------



## pietcux (24. August 2022)

Na in den Rechner soll irgendwann die 3080 rein zu Bildbearbeitung und einen 3700X hab ich ja auch noch, den kann ich bei Bedarf umtopfen. Damit hat das C6H noch einige Jährchen vor sich, langsam rechnet es sich. Der Anfang mit dem R7 1700 war schon recht holprig....


----------



## wtfNow (9. Oktober 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> PCIe 4 wird mit diesem Bios nicht unterstützt.


btw. ich habs gerade zufällig gesehen aber mit dem aktuellsten BIOS wird PCIe 4.0 unterstützt, falls das noch irgendwen hier interessiert...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freie Fahrt für RTX 40X0 oder RDNA 3!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (9. Oktober 2022)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Freie Fahrt für RTX 40X0 oder RDNA 3!


Nein, eben nicht. Das steht da immer drin, wenn die CPU das unterstützt. Das heißt nicht, dass der Slot das auch mechanisch unterstützt. Checks mal in GPU-Z


----------



## blautemple (9. Oktober 2022)

Man sieht ansonsten auch direkt unter Current Link Speed das nur PCIe 3.0 anliegt.


----------



## wtfNow (10. Oktober 2022)

Schade, ja die 8.0 GT/s habe ich gesehen, hat im Desktopbetrieb immer zwischen 5 und 8 gewechselt daher meine Vermutung dass der unter Spielelast auf 16 hochgeht.
Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Edelhamster (10. Oktober 2022)

Ich finde es sieht im ersten Moment immer extrem aus, wenn man im 3D Futuremark bspw. "nur" 14GB/s mit PCi 3.0 x16 erreicht und dann 24-26GB/s bei 4.0 x16 sieht, der wirkliche Leistungsunterdchied im Gaming ist aber tatsächlich so gering, sodass er vmtl. nur messbar ist.
Ausgenommen du hast jetzt eine physisch x8 angebundene Karte mit zu kleinem VRAM-Budget.
Kann ja sonst jeder mit der letzten Bios-Version des C6H vor Agesa 1.0.0.6 ab nochmal selber ausprobieren. 
Ich glaube aber SAM und Agesa 1.2 Support sind da im aktuellen BIOS gewinnbringender


----------

